# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  How to mix HCG?

## New Juice

I have searched the forum and can't find this info.

How do I mix up the HCG ...solutions, fitlers, vials....if you could lay this out it would be great

----------


## ToTheBuckeT21

crack open the amp with the water solution, suck up water with a pin.. crack open the amp with the powder.. squirt water into the powder... swirl around a bit... pull into a syringe inject..

----------


## New Juice

I am buying 1ml @ 5000iu/amp, so i'm guessing i''m going to need more solution....I want every cc to have 1000iu...do i need more solution and if so what do i use

----------


## Anabolios

> crack open the amp with the water solution, suck up water with a pin.. crack open the amp with the powder.. squirt water into the powder... swirl around a bit... pull into a syringe inject..


why are you peer pressuring him to inject?! he only wants to know how to mix it!  :LOL:   :LOL:  haha jk

----------


## ToTheBuckeT21

well yea if each amp comes with 5000ius worth of powder and come with 1ml of solution your going to have 5000ius/ml you def need more solution

----------


## ToTheBuckeT21

> why are you peer pressuring him to inject?! he only wants to know how to mix it!   haha jk



YOU SHUT YER MOUTH WHEN YER TALKIN TO ME!!.. your nothing more then a **** **** ****** **** **** ****** ****ing **** ***** **** ******* **** **** and i'm gonna **** **** ****** **** to your mom!

----------


## ToTheBuckeT21

those aren't actually words i just used this little thing * alot of times.. Anabolios i think me and u are like AR BFF

----------


## New Juice

what type of solution do i need to buy?

----------


## testosterona

iv read that the solution included with pregnyl is usless. you can't store it in that solution because it is meant for 1x use. so get some bac water and a sterile 10ml jug and constitute in that. and refrigerate of course

----------


## Kale

BTW...the water you need to reconstitute HCG is bacteriostatic water.

Calculating HCG:

There isn't a specific ratio of cc/ml to IU. It depends on how you mix it. It's quite simple. If you dillute 5,000 IUs HCG with 5ml (cc) solvent, the end result is 1,000 IUs per ml (cc). Divide the same 5,000 IUs with 10 ml (cc) and the end result is 500 IUs per ml (cc). Therefore, a large part depends on the concentration of HCG per ampoule or vial.

Mixing HCG:
(Items needed: bacwater h20 and some 5ml emty vials-get****).

1) Open hcg/amp with powder
2) Use a syringe to pull out 1cc of BacWater and put in amp with HCG
3) It will instantly dissolve
4) Then Use an empty 5ml vial (sterile and sealed) put 4ml of Bacwater in the vial
5) Take syringe and ad the mixed HCG solution to the 5ml vial
6) Shake it and you have 5000IU's of HCG
7) Than draw 1cc and inject
8) put the rest in the refrigerator

•The reason your discarding the amp of solvent cause its made for 1 times use and you wouldn’t be able to refrigerate it and use it a week later again. That’s why you need Bac H2o.
•The most common side affect associated with HCG is gynecomastia . The concurrent intake of Nolvadex with HCG prevents gynecomastia, prevents/minimizes leydig cell desensitization and contiues the stimulation of pituitary LH once HCG has been discontinued.
•HCG will last approximately 30 days if mixed with Bac h2o instead of the solvent it comes with.
•You can keep the mixed hcg in vial or pins In the fridge till use
Reply With Quote

----------


## ArchStanton

Ok... I'm new to ALL of this stuff, AND I'm an idiot--so bear with me. I really need some help.

Alright...

I received vials of 5,000IU of HcG . Each came with 1ml of solvent.

I did everything by the book, mixed the solvent with the powder, etc...

But then I realized something.

As I was pulling it into a 1/2ml (50 "unit") syringe... --it was only enough to fill 2 syringes! That doesn't make any sense.

If I inject both syringes at once, that should only be 1ml--which is what everyone here recommends. However, according to the label on the vial, that would mean that I'm injecting 5,000 I.U.s of HcG ALL AT ONCE!

That's insane.

*
Here's what I need to know*:

1) How much of the stuff do I need? Do you guys actually inject a whole 5,000 I.U. vial A DAY of HcG ("5,000I.U.s" each time)!?!?

2) Shouldn't I get at least 10 "500 I.U." doses of HcG out of each 5,000 I.U. vial of Pregnyl? Why does 1 vial only fill up 2 "1/2ml" syringes?

3) Am I only supposed buy 21 "5,000 I.U." vials of HcG and use one a day?

4) Are the "I.U." units on the vial the same as the "50 units" on the 1/2ml syringe?

_Theoretically,_ one 5,000 I.U. vial should give me 10 days of 500 I.U.s of HcG and be enough for 10 syringes.

But it isn't.

Do I need to dilute it more?

What am I doing wrong?

The other above posts make no sense to me and offer no help for my situation.

I'm very confused, and the stuff's just sitting in the frig mixed and going to waste.

 :Frown:

----------


## ArchStanton

Also... how do you break the tops of those little GLASS vials?

[And don't give me the "ball-point pen cap" crap! I cut my hand in 3 places doing that. Blood's everywhere.]

Let me rephrase that: what is the "official" proper way that actual medical personnel are taught in school to break off those GLASS vial tops?

Thanks.

----------


## Kale

> Also... how do you break the tops of those little GLASS vials?
> 
> [And don't give me the "ball-point pen cap" crap! I cut my hand in 3 places doing that. Blood's everywhere.]
> 
> Let me rephrase that: what is the "official" proper way that actual medical personnel are taught in school to break off those GLASS vial tops?
> 
> Thanks.


Buy an Amp Opener. Do a goodge search there are millions of different kinds

----------


## Kale

> Ok... I'm new to ALL of this stuff, AND I'm an idiot--so bear with me. I really need some help.
> 
> Alright...
> 
> I received vials of 5,000IU of HcG . Each came with 1ml of solvent.
> 
> I did everything by the book, mixed the solvent with the powder, etc...
> 
> But then I realized something.
> ...


Did you read the post above yours explaining how to mix the stuff and what to do ? Obviously not !! If I was you I would throw away what you have made and start again FOLLOWING the instructions above.

----------


## J0k3R

instead of using more bac. water, can i keep 5000iu's in 1 ml stayed in the syringe and inject the needed amount each time storing the syringe with hcg solution in the fridge?

----------


## Musicman

asking for trouble doing that, if your gonna try change the head each time

----------


## johnsomebody

I'd do some more searches, I know I posted a big long explanation somewhere years ago.

I always draw and recap ten little slin syringes each with 500 iu's worth and store them in the fridge and use as needed, usually a couple a week.

----------


## X-Large

just mix the powder and solution

----------


## Dblade007

Guys, How Can We Able To consume the 5000 iu pregnyl if we use 500 iu a week if it expires after 30days?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Guys, How Can We Able To consume the 5000 iu pregnyl if we use 500 iu a week if it expires after 30days?


some things you read say 60 days.
but you cant use it all so some goes to waste or buy smaller then 5000iu vials. hcg wasnt made for body builders and the way we use it so it's not perfect.

----------


## OGMonster

Very informative

----------


## shishir17

The thing is even i have 5000 iu of hcg and i wanna start my pct now and its my 1st time too.. So i just need to know that can we use a insulin syringe instead of a im syringe. If yes then how much unit should i draw in the syringe to make it 500 iu. If no then how in terms of ml.... Pls help :-)

----------


## gixxerboy1

> The thing is even i have 5000 iu of hcg and i wanna start my pct now and its my 1st time too.. So i just need to know that can we use a insulin syringe instead of a im syringe. If yes then how much unit should i draw in the syringe to make it 500 iu. If no then how in terms of ml.... Pls help :-)


yes you can use an insulin syringe.
its just math. it depends on how much water you mix it with. if you mix it with 1cc water then ever 10 on slin would be 500iu

----------


## shishir17

Ok thanks... Got it. :-)

----------


## Dblade007

> some things you read say 60 days.
> but you cant use it all so some goes to waste or buy smaller then 5000iu vials. hcg wasnt made for body builders and the way we use it so it's not perfect.


Thank You So Much Sir, Maybe I will Just use 1000 iu a week (2 doses) from my 5000 iu hcg amp for the last 4-5 weeks of my cycle instead of 500 iu per week for the last 8-10 weeks of my cycle... thank you more power ;-)

----------

